# Hard drive with damaged photos



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a friend's external hard drive where she had stored years of photos... You know what's coming. Well, there is ONE folder where the images are damaged and she'd like to recover them. They are there and I have gotten them in much better shape using chkdsk, but now I need to figure out something that will allow me to recover the images in that one folder. I do have a good recovery software, however... it wants to recover the whole 2TB disk. Which is full. And I don't have a spare empty 2Tb disk to put all of that on to... 
Any suggestions in what I can do before I do what I don't want to do?


----------



## StringThing (Nov 14, 2011)

I've had some success with Recuva. Recuva - Features


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2011)

Will it let me just work on that one folder that is corrupt? That's my HOPE at least! LOL!


----------



## StringThing (Nov 14, 2011)

If I remember correctly it will search for files and then list them in a flat format. (without folders)  You can then filter them by type and recover them that way.

It's free, so you have nothing to lose by trying it.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, I downloaded and it allows me to work right down to the folder. It's working now... I'll let you know! THANK YOU!


----------



## JackWilliams (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing solution. however, when I encountered this situation I used Remo Recover application which restores all damaged photos in a couple minutes .


----------

